# 6-24-12 need crew on the Bluefin charter



## bone (May 28, 2004)

I've had a few people back out of the trip, needing 4 to 5 people to fill the boat up at $250/person. this is a 12hr offshore trip for snapper, king, ling, tuna and whatever else bites the hooks. We went june 3rd and had a great time, looking forward to doing it again. The trip is 6am to 6pm. Bait and tackle is provided just bring a cooler for drinks and food. 
http://www.bluefinfreeport.com/index.html

This is the website. I already have the deposit paid for and would like the money asap to ensure the boat is filled and paid for. 
You can call me @ 281-538-1733 for more details.
Lee Curton


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*the boat is full*

thanks for all that called. i have the boat filled and am looking forward to fishing with some new 2cool folks.

lee


----------

